# Liquid Letro..?



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is this stuff legit? ive heard mixed reviews. anyone have any "real" experince with it???


----------



## Kagigi (Jan 17, 2011)

I use Rx grade, probably cheaper.


----------



## toothache (Jan 17, 2011)

Liquid Letro from cemproucts is just as good as any pill.


----------



## Myosin10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Liquid form is fine bro.


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 24, 2011)

It can be suspend in liquid. It all depends on the raws. Look for reviews on the product and feedback from others. It takes about 1-2 weeks to get into your system ( I have noticed effects in 3 days before) and you will be able to tell if your holding alot of water normally I lost a few pounds right away and that's a tell tell sign it's working. Good luck.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine works. I'm sure of it. My sex drive is GONE!


----------



## paolo584 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just started taking in liquid form yesterday. How much of it should i be taking?


----------



## paolo584 (Jan 27, 2011)

Im taking it to reverse gyno. I was told to take 1ml ed. How to i measure half of a mg?


----------



## paolo584 (Jan 28, 2011)

25mg


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 28, 2011)

ive been running .30mg a day for 6 days and my gyno is a ton better. its not completely gone, but its manageable now.


----------

